# Energy for life.......



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

This past year I've needed to nap almost daily. I try to exercise nearly daily. Quite often, I'm home in the middle of day and need to nap. It is some nice deep sleep.

But I would like to get a few things done before departing this earth.

My oncologist told me to take iron supplements. Fortunately, he recommended a brand. But still, I find the different forms of iron bewildering. Has anyone here ever made any heads or tails of this?

And just in general, does anyone have suggestions of vitamins, minerals or food that might contribute to my having more energy?


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm sorry that you're having this trouble.

I find that if I drink a green smoothie every day it gives me more energy than I used to get drinking coffee. It's very high in vitamins and minerals. I don't have proportions, but these are the ingredients:
water (enough to blend everything)
spinach
banana
peanut butter
collagen powder
cooked cauliflower
blueberries


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Iron can make you constipated so make sure to take a colace or another stool softener with it. 

I think we all struggle with not having enough energy. I know I do and I’m in my early 30s and I don’t even have kids. I’ve researched this so many times and what I came up with is... good sleep hygiene, limit stress, eat “real” healthy food, and exercise. If you eat “real” healthy food you should be able to get all your vitamins and such. But I always take some supplements because it’s a struggle to eat healthy everyday. 

Also mental health. If your depressed, and not busy your going to feel unmotivated and tired.


----------



## cp3o (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm assuming that, like me, you do not have a full-time job. We've been there, done it and earned the t-shirt; right?

Having a nap after exercise and food is normal - throughout the animal kingdom. Just watch a dog or a cat.

We chase/collect/prepare our food, we consume it and we sleep whilst we digest it (having a full stomach inhibits our ability to pursue the next meal) so that we are ready for the next hunt/gathering session. That's how evolution works - those who live longer and better pass their genes on for longer. Any routine which works (like chase/eat/sleep) better than the alternatives becomes the norm.

So having a daytime nap is normal. Just because most jobs prevent us acting as we evolved to do doesn't make us a different type of being. Research suggests that the Southern European tradition of late nights and a siesta is the most efficient way to benefit from sleep.

So - you shouldn't feel guilty about being normal.

I often have twenty minutes or so after lunch - particularly when I've been to the gym or undertaken strenuous work such as heavy gardening in the morning. When I'm on holiday(vacation) I go through the day without a nap, the different activities keep me energised.

Generally - supplements are unnecessary if you are consuming a balanced diet. Unless your GP says you have a particular problem I'd suggest you talk with a dietician - just make sure its someone properly qualified in the science of diet.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

With very few exceptions (I'm looking at you and vitamin D, Northwest), few adults need vitamins or supplements of any kind. Before I started taking iron, I'd want a bloodwork report showing that in fact I needed it. 

Napping after a meal or a workout? Welcome to the human race.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Iron is notoriously hard to absorb, especially the kind found in the grocery store. Your body needs the readily available heme iron which come from red meat.
That said, if you visit a Naturopath or Health Food store you might find a product by a company called "Thorne"
The product is called Ferrasorb and is readily absorbed by the body.
Corrected my dd's anemia in record time her levels shot back up.

Agreed, get tested to confirm. Not just iron levels in blood but ferritin levels in bone to get a true picture of the level of your deficiency. Iron levels in blood will rise rapidly, ferritin levels take 3-4 months to rise.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

You mentioned oncology- are you in current treatment? I would hope they are monitoring your blood levels?

I have chronic health issues. I'm only in my 30s and I struggle to get through the day without a nap. I hate it.  

I struggle with anemia and low vitamin b12. The first line treatment is usually oral supplements, and then when they prove that doesn't work after a few months, you can see a hematologist to look at infusions or shots. 

I do infusions of iron and shots of b12. Unfortunately, they don't really make a difference in how I feel, but my bloodwork shows that they work to bring my levels up to normal range. If you know your levels are low I would look into hematology (usually within the oncology unit where I live) and see if they can set you up with infusions? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

t


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

Cynthia said:


> I'm sorry that you're having this trouble.
> 
> I find that if I drink a green smoothie every day it gives me more energy than I used to get drinking coffee. It's very high in vitamins and minerals. I don't have proportions, but these are the ingredients:
> water (enough to blend everything)
> ...


That sounds good!!! Actually, I used to eat that all the time minus the cauliflower. And I need to get back into it for the veggie intake.. Have you found the collegen powder is doing anything? I've been taking it for a year or two and I have no idea BUT I still take it (lately it's in my coffee).


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

I hear you!!!! I go thru bouts where I need the nap and it's OK. Yesterday, I got the kids off to school and went back to bed for about 3 hours and I slept hard!! Had the deep lines in my face too. I am taking a good iron pill (periods are still so heavy) and also Vit D is important!!! You can look into Coq10, B-complex.. Also a woman told me that ginsing helped her with having more energy-- I never tried but sure it could help. Ppl eating keto (protein, fats and low carb) claim to have a lot of energy..


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

https://www.calibotanicals.com/coll...m-horned-leaf-kratom-powder?variant=713131263

Now, I use kratom powders, they vary but the red leaf kratom. May be the one they also sell variety 0acks that you can try to see which give your your desired effect.

And do your research, l am not a Dr nor claim to be.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Hum, more and more people are discovering they have sleep apnea. 

My mother doesn't sore, is a very active person but always had this underlying exhaustion. Took a quiz - and the answers pointed to sleep apnea. 

Went and did a sleep study, sure enough, she stopped breathing 30 times an hour. 

Something to consider. 

As for iron, people are right, supplements are problematic. If you can add iron rich foods to your diet that's a better idea. 

Vitamin D - time in sunshine is also important.


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

I shouldnthave said:


> Hum, more and more people are discovering they have sleep apnea.
> 
> My mother doesn't sore, is a very active person but always had this underlying exhaustion. Took a quiz - and the answers pointed to sleep apnea.
> 
> ...


Yes, your right!!! I used to think that sleap apnea was only for overweight ppl but it's not true. The PA at Dr's office told me she has it and I was shocked.. Younger woman who is very fit. I really need to look into that cuz I do sleep all night but at times feel exhausted when I wake which is a classic sign.. Just somethhing else to take care of.. ugh But I know sleep is so important!!! 

Yes, I noticed in the fall (less sun) I was more tired.. So that's when I bump up the supplements so my levels are good!!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

In many parts of the world a siesta is very normal.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

cc48kel said:


> Yes, I noticed in the fall (less sun) I was more tired.. So that's when I bump up the supplements so my levels are good!!


But why are you taking supplements in the first place?

You probably (almost certainly) do not need them unless you are measurably deficient in something. Any benefit you are realizing is more likely placebo than anything else.

The supplement industry is largely unregulated and designed to separate you from your money while utterly failing in most of the promises made. Supplements are, with a few rare and notable exceptions, a scam in which you should not be a willing participant.

I'm not a fear mongering, tin-foil-hat-wearing, conspiracy theorizing nutjob. This is an area where the research and data are quite clear.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

cc48kel said:


> That sounds good!!! Actually, I used to eat that all the time minus the cauliflower. And I need to get back into it for the veggie intake.. Have you found the collegen powder is doing anything? I've been taking it for a year or two and I have no idea BUT I still take it (lately it's in my coffee).


I don't know if it's the collagen or not, but my nails, skin, and hair are healthy. It could be from any number of things, but there is no harm in taking it and it is probably contributing to good skin, hair, and nails.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Have you been check for thyroid issues, or for auto-immune disorders? When I felt like this, I was diagnosed with two autoimmune disorders. Had a lot of deficiiences - iron, Vit. D, Vit. B, etc.- I am doing much better now, off gluten again, and sticking to my sypplements regime. Some of us do need it.


----------

